# G68 Speed Sensor



## SuperCharged666 (Oct 13, 2002)

I have a 1999 Jetta VR6 A4 with an automatic transmission. Been getting fault code P0722 along with fault code P0715. I have already swapped out G38 with a known good sensor and problem is still there. I came to the I would like to reaplace the other speed sensor G68 but have been having a problem locating the parts from a parts store for this year Jetta and model. From what I have been told there are 2 different type sensors made for this year. My car had the more rare hard to find sensor with the square connector. The more common one has an oval type connector. Does anyone know a good online parts store that would sell this sensor and possible have a picture of it. I have already order what was supose to be the correct sensor twice from other online stores and they keep sending me the oval type sensor. Has anyone ever ran into this problem before??? I know I can go to a deal and get the part but they would probably charge me $200.00 for a $50.00 part. If anyone knows any good VW parts stores. Please let me know.


----------



## naconi (Nov 1, 2009)

This is what I could find, I think the left sensor is either 095-927-321-C or 095-927-321-B 
http://www.aboveallmotorwerks.com/P...on-(on-Transmission)__FACET_095927321C_S.aspx 
http://www.worldimpex.com/parts/genuine-part-at-speed-sensor_118751.html 

I think the right one is either 01m-927-321 or 01m-927-321-B 
http://www.worldimpex.com/parts/genuine-part-tramsmittr_118746.html 
http://www.worldimpex.com/parts/genuine-part-g68-sensor_118745.html 

So you have codes for both sensors (coincidence?) and you replaced one of the sensors and the codes are still there, I don't think replacing the other one is going to help either. You should probably be looking at grounds, wiring and the TCM.


----------



## SuperCharged666 (Oct 13, 2002)

I don't have a wiring diagram to trace the wires to the TCM. Do you know where the ground wires are that I should check? The reason I wanted to replace the G68 sensor was that I thought if maybe that one went back that It could give you a code for the other one as well since they are both speed sensors for the trans and kind work in conjunction with one another? The links you provided still don't really help to much since 2 out of the for links had pictures for the parts and the G68 sensor was still the oval type connector and not the square type. Any idea where I can get a good wiring diagram?


----------



## SuperCharged666 (Oct 13, 2002)

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Jetta/Transmission/194/4 

Finally found the correct part with a picture. 

Looks like the square connector part number is 01M.927.321 

Got it ordered up.


----------



## naconi (Nov 1, 2009)

The only place I know of to get the wiring diagram would be from Bentley publishing, you would have to buy either the repair manual or the service DVD, that's what I use. 

The grounds I was talking about are heavy gauge wires from the tranny to the engine or the tranny to the frame. They can get dirty or break and cause wierd electrical issues, I don't know where they are on your car. 

Also, on some cars that have the TCM in the foot well on the front passenger side there are issues with the TCM getting wet ( I don't know how). This can also cause strange codes or TCM failure. 

So if the sensor doesn't fix it you can look at those things.


----------



## naconi (Nov 1, 2009)

Here is the wiring diagram from a New Beetle, first half of 99. It's the only one I have with the 01M tranny, you will see that they dont share any wiring between the sensors and the TCM.


----------



## SuperCharged666 (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey Naconi, thanks for the wiring diagram. I don't think I have to worry about the TCM having water damage, because the TCM is located in the cowl under some plastic trim on the Jetta's from 1999.5 to 2005.5. The Passats are the one's you got to worry about with the water damage under the passenger foot well. I'll keep you posted on my findings.


----------



## SuperCharged666 (Oct 13, 2002)

Just an update. Went through all the fuses in the car and none of them were blown. Havn't gotten into checking all the ground yet. I figured I'd do that when the G68 sensor comes in since I will have the battery box and intake tubing out of the way. I been looking through the of the other posts on here and came across a Bulletin about out of date TCM software. Does anyone know anything about that or is that could cause the problem I am having?


----------



## SuperCharged666 (Oct 13, 2002)

Ok so, got my brand new G68 speed sensor in the mail yesterday. Got it all installed, what a pain in the ass that was, having to sling the engine and trans to removed the transmission mount. After I removed the trans mount visually inspected grounds and everything around there. Everything looked fine. Installed the new sensor. Put everything back together. Cleared code out of the ECM with a genric scanner. It been 2 days now and 50 miles later and the codes have not come back and the trans now has all 4 gears again. So my question is this? Is it possible to get both fault codes P0715 and P0722 if you have a bad G68 speed sensor? All I did was replace the G68 and it took care of both codes. I never even touch any of the other sensors or unplugged any of the harnesses while replacing the G68. Hopifully there codes will stay gone for a long time now. Not sure if this was the proper way to go about fixing it or if it is truely fixed or not but as for these 2 days and 50 miles later it seems to be.


----------



## nsmiller (Jun 26, 2011)

*98 Jetta P0715*

I have 98 Jetta throwing a P0715 code. It looks like I'm going to have to replace my G68 Sensor as well. Do you have any advice on replacing it from when you replaced yours. Where did you order your new sensor from. Thanks.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

715 code refers to the G38 sensor not the g68. The code can be caused by other stuff but you would be better off trying to replace the g38 not the g68.

See this page for sensor locations.

http://www.kansascitytdi.com/01m faq.htm

Where to order from... I havn't found that ordering these online really saves much as compared to what I can buy them from the dealer for. 

It is kind of nice to have them show up at the door (shipped) rather than driving to go get them. I dont know if it worth it to you to pay shipping or not.


----------



## mndodd111 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Need similar help*

CoolAirVW, 
I have a 2001 VW Jetta 2.0L Automatic. I have read multiple posts, and have even visited KansaCityTDI and reviewed the great write-ups there, I would just like to be sure of some things before I proceed with working on my car. 
My car is stuck in "limp mode," that is it works in reverse, and is stuck in 3rd gear when placed in drive, but will manually cycle from 1 to 2 to 3, but won't go into overdrive. It was intermittently doing this a few months ago, but has permanently been this way for a little over a month now. I don't know of anyone closer than Atlanta to me (70 miles) with a VAG-COM, and the nearest dealership is at least 45 mins away. So I'm pretty much at the mercy of a local transmission shop or my own diagnosis. I scanned it myself this weekend before trying a shop. I got 2 codes: 
P0420 and P0715 
Now the specifics of my questions... 
Should I start with the G38 speed sensor based on the P0715 code? And where should I buy it? Are there any good aftermarket versions of it? Is 095 927 321B the VW Part number? 
And do you have any input regarding the 420 code (catalyst below threshold)? Dirty throttle body possibly? 
Oh, and my scanner will not clear the codes??? What's up with that? 
Thanks for all the great info! It's obvious you've spent some time working on these cars!


----------



## zee-vy (Jul 19, 2011)

*Vw golf 4 1999 not changing gears*

Hi All,

I have a vw golf 4 1999 model which has a tranny behaving funny.It has gears 1,2 and 3 but 4th not engaging.Replaced G68 AND G38 and got the codes erased by a generic scanner.Still the problem persists.What could be wrong.Gear 3 engages at about70km/hr.


----------



## zee-vy (Jul 19, 2011)

zee-vy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a vw golf 4 1999 model which has a tranny behaving funny.It has gears 1,2 and 3 but 4th not engaging.Replaced G68 AND G38 and got the codes erased by a generic scanner.Still the problem persists.What could be wrong.Gear 3 engages at about70km/hr.



One more thing I have realised is that the panel on dash showing transmission position is at times turning black.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

mndodd111 said:


> Should I start with the G38 speed sensor based on the P0715 code? And where should I buy it? Are there any good aftermarket versions of it? Is 095 927 321B the VW Part number?


Yes start with the G38. I tried a few of the links above and the ones without a picture might be it. One showed a pic of the G68, and thats definatly not it. 



mndodd111 said:


> any input regarding the 420 code (catalyst below threshold)?



I have dealt with several of these codes and all the ones I've dealt, that had no other engine codes needed a Cat. One of them was caused by a aftermarket cat that wasn't able to do the job. It would be best to scan with vag-com first though because if you have other codes that your OBDII code checker isn't showing then you could be misled (ie 02 codes or maf codes).

There is a trick that the local muffler shop and I talked about. He "spaces" the rear 02 out of the exhaust stream and this tricks the computer into thinking the cat is working. He has used it succesfully on 2 VW's at this point. 




mndodd111 said:


> Oh, and my scanner will not clear the codes??? What's up with that?



This probably means the code is a "hard fault" meaning it reoccurs immediatly the moment you clear it.


----------



## fernanh (Feb 6, 2011)

*issue with G68 code 00281*

Hi CoolAirVW:
I have a situation with a 1999 new beetle with 01m tranny. I scanned the TCM with vag-com and got 00281-Vehicle Speed Sensor (G68): No Signal. I checked the voltage in the measuring block group 2 and it shows 0.02v (it must be in 2.5 to 3.0v), but the thing is when I select (D) it engages on 2nd gear and when I run the car I have to accelerate from 5000 rpm to shift 3rd gear. Another thing is that the speedometer works fine. I replaced the g68 with a good one and still do the same thing.:banghead: Any suggestions???

Sorry for my english!!!


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

fernanh said:


> Hi CoolAirVW:
> I have a situation with a 1999 new beetle with 01m tranny. I scanned the TCM with vag-com and got 00281-Vehicle Speed Sensor (G68): No Signal. I checked the voltage in the measuring block group 2 and it shows 0.02v (it must be in 2.5 to 3.0v), but the thing is when I select (D) it engages on 2nd gear and when I run the car I have to accelerate from 5000 rpm to shift 3rd gear. Another thing is that the speedometer works fine. I replaced the g68 with a good one and still do the same thing.:banghead: Any suggestions???
> 
> Sorry for my english!!!


G68 sensor code would be caused by G68 sensor, wiring to it, connection issues, water intrusion into wiring, or bad TCM. You may be able to pinpoint the issue with ohms testing between the TCM and the sensor. 

Speedometer is a funtion of the G22 VSS not the G68.


----------



## mndodd111 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info CoolAir!
I think I found the G38 sensor at PartsTrain, so it's on it's way. Also got a filter, so I'll be following your fluid change instructions at KansasCityTDI, too. Thanks again!


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

mndodd111 said:


> Thanks for the info CoolAir!
> I think I found the G38 sensor at PartsTrain, so it's on it's way. Also got a filter, so I'll be following your fluid change instructions at KansasCityTDI, too. Thanks again!


so your gonna try replacing the G38 to fix the code for the G68? Be sure to let us know how that works out here in this thread.


----------



## mndodd111 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Update*

Replaced the G38 sensor with a Febi brand one from PartsTrain.com for $25, and so far so good! No codes and shifting like it is supposed to, so here's hoping it stays that way, and good luck to everyone else!
Thanks again for the info!


----------



## mndodd111 (Jun 29, 2011)

CoolAirVw said:


> so your gonna try replacing the G38 to fix the code for the G68? Be sure to let us know how that works out here in this thread.


Mine was the P0715 code, referring to the G38 sensor, so that's where I started, and so far it has corrected the issue!
Thanks again!


----------



## mndodd111 (Jun 29, 2011)

zee-vy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a vw golf 4 1999 model which has a tranny behaving funny.It has gears 1,2 and 3 but 4th not engaging.Replaced G68 AND G38 and got the codes erased by a generic scanner.Still the problem persists.What could be wrong.Gear 3 engages at about70km/hr.


It would prob be helpful to know what codes you were getting before, as well as what codes you are getting now, if any. Otherwise, sounds like maybe a fluid level issue or failure of clutch and/or hard parts, but that's just my guess based on my experience dealing with other auto transmissions. I'm just now learning about the VW's, involuntarily of course!


----------



## vwheadz1 (Oct 26, 2008)

*trans problem too..*

Hello all. I've been reading a couple of these posts and I have a question or two if anyone would like to chime in. I have a 96 gti auto with 189640 on the clock. My son has been driving the car so i dont know if the problem was gradual or what. When I crank the car in park, if you give it gas the car wants to move forward, but bogs down. Reverse-nothing, ND3 car moves forward as if you were driving, 2nd and 1st nothing like being in park. You can also crank the car in neutral but as soon as it starts it goes forward ( cranked the car from outside the car and had to chase it a couple of feet!) You have to turn the car off and put it in neutral in order to push the car. Also upon starting the engine has a party horn type sound that changes with with the engine speed. I scanned the computer with a generic scanner and came up with code P0715. So my questions are should i just replace the G38 or G68 sensor and retest or buy a used tranny from the salvage yard for $100 + $28 for the 30 day warranty and the sensors too? Thanks for any and all suggestions!:thumbup:


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

mndodd111 said:


> Mine was the P0715 code, referring to the G38 sensor, so that's where I started, and so far it has corrected the issue!
> Thanks again!


I guess I should have read post 12 better eh?? dOH!


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

mndodd111 said:


> It would prob be helpful to know what codes you were getting before, as well as what codes you are getting now,


I'll 2nd that emotion.


----------



## moomaw123 (Jan 5, 2013)

*99 Jetta Auto Tranny not shifting G68 Replaced Heartbroken*

Hey guys, new to the forum here. Please help if you will. 

99.5 or Newer body style Auto trans 2.0

First it quit shifting from second unless I revved over like 5k and held it. Soon as that happened I quit driving it. Light came on. I pulled the code reader said no signal from output speed sensor. 

Well then I unplugged the both sensors G68 and G38 plugged back up then it shifted for like a day. I saw the dash go into limp mode as well. With shift lights. Quit shifting. I guessed that the output sensor just went bad and then completely went out. 

Then it went right back to not shifting. So I replaced the easy sensor the G38 NO fix then replaced the one under the tranny mount which I believe is the output speed sensor and NO fix. I don't know where the ground wires are to check. Everything I can see looks good but no idea whats going on. Been like two weeks getting wrong parts and finally getting the right one through the Stealership for like triple the money and cant return it. That is the sensor under the tranny mount. 

Tried doing the tranny resets maybe didn't do it right on the reset I dont know. 

Please help if you have any ideas. 

Thanks, 

Fred


----------



## nsmiller (Jun 26, 2011)

*Fluid Level*

Have you checked to make sure the transmission has the proper amount of fluid inside it. Volkswagen calls it a lifetime fill but I have experienced first hand the need to add fluid. I had to fashion a little device of my own to fill the transmission fluid to the correct level.


----------



## moomaw123 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well after 2 weeks of not driving the car and it driving me crazy thats what it was. It has a small leak at one of the seals. It was low on fluid. WOW. They did some things right but really screwed up if you ask me. Put a frekin dip stick check on there instead of under the car nonsense. 

Thanks for the reply. 

If you have tranny issues pop up. First thing :screwy: check the fluid. Normally I would have. But got to go all out over engineering.


----------



## DR.billZ (Jun 3, 2003)

2002 Jetta 4 speed auto(not Tiptronic) 2.0L gas 110,000 miles
Code(s) in photo below taken from VCDS(VagCom). G68 sensor the best place to start? I know that might seem obvious but reading many replies in here is a bit confusing as to the G38, fluid level, ground wires, etc. Or go for ground check first, then G68? I'm assuming(hoping) the other fault codes are due to the G68?
Physical symptoms. Won't shift out of first until 4,000 rpm and will shift to 3rd only once unless you stop and either shut car off or shift into park and get going again. Will not ever shift into 4th. And it early downshifts just below 2,000 rpm.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

DR.billZ said:


> 2002 Jetta 4 speed auto(not Tiptronic) 2.0L gas 110,000 miles
> Code(s) in photo below taken from VCDS(VagCom). G68 sensor the best place to start? I know that might seem obvious but reading many replies in here is a bit confusing as to the G38, fluid level, ground wires, etc. Or go for ground check first, then G68? I'm assuming(hoping) the other fault codes are due to the G68?
> Physical symptoms. Won't shift out of first until 4,000 rpm and will shift to 3rd only once unless you stop and either shut car off or shift into park and get going again. Will not ever shift into 4th. And it early downshifts just below 2,000 rpm.


Since the computer uses the G68 in its calculations to determinte the 00653 and 01192 codes you have to ignore those till the g68 code is gone. You can do some testing or maybe just try replacing it.


----------



## antarqu1 (May 31, 2011)

*Little device*



nsmiller said:


> Have you checked to make sure the transmission has the proper amount of fluid inside it. Volkswagen calls it a lifetime fill but I have experienced first hand the need to add fluid. I had to fashion a little device of my own to fill the transmission fluid to the correct level.
> Will you be able to share your little device? To make one.
> Thanks


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

antarqu1 said:


> nsmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Have you checked to make sure the transmission has the proper amount of fluid inside it. Volkswagen calls it a lifetime fill but I have experienced first hand the need to add fluid. I had to fashion a little device of my own to fill the transmission fluid to the correct level.
> ...


----------



## sleet08 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello,

I'm having a transmission sensor problem on my 2002 Jetta (2.0L, 01M). I had accidentally spilled coolant above the transmission and it began intermittently throwing P0722 (output speed sensor no signal) and P0730 (incorrect gear ratio) and going into limp mode, so I assumed I got coolant on the female end of the G68 sensor (the end not located under the transmission mount bracket). I crudely cleaned the connection with a toothbrush and the car took itself out of limp mode. However, I decided to replace the G68 just in case. Interestingly, I found out that the G68 was frayed and corroded in the middle of the cable, so I thought the replacement would have fixed the problem. Unfortunately, it immediately went back into limp mode and now throws only P0730.

Could the connection between the female end of the G68 sensor and the cable that connects it to the TCM be bad due to corrosion from the coolant? How might I check that with a voltmeter? Or does anyone know what the cable that connects the G68 to the TCM is actually called and if I could easily replace it?


----------



## nsmiller (Jun 26, 2011)

*Suggestions*

Find somebody who has a VCDS (or invest in one yourself) and see if the computer is registering a signal from your G68 sensor. Also consider draining and refilling the transmission fluid.


----------



## sleet08 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response, nsmiller!

My local mechanic said the computer is seeing a G68 signal, but that it's inconsistent. He, like you, hypothesized that changing the transmission fluid and filter might solve the problem. Is it true that you should reuse ATF for my vehicle model and not fill it with new fluid? The guy I spoke with was convinced that new ATF would cause the tranny to start slipping.


----------



## nsmiller (Jun 26, 2011)

No, I've never heard of reusing tranny fluid. I would fill it with fresh fluid, but make sure that the fluid meets VW's specifications. Do not just go use an off the shelf ATF fluid unless you are sure it meets VW's spec. Be sure to change the filter as well.

I have 3 VWs and have changed the tranny fluid with new on all of them. 1 is a 99 cabrio with an 020 tranny (5 spd manual). Another 98 Jetta with a 01M tranny. And a 09 TDI with the DSG transmission which actually calls for a fluid change ever 40K miles.

A quick google search and I found this:

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/01m.pdf


----------



## nsmiller (Jun 26, 2011)

*One more thought*

I once had a G68 speed sensor code on my 01M transmission. It went into limp mode. I suspected a bad sensor, so I disconnected the battery and pulled the senor out. I examined it for physical damage, there didn't appear to be any, so since I didn't have a sensor to put back in immediately I put the original back in the car and the code went away. It has never come back since. That was over 50K miles ago. I just attributed it to maybe the car got struck by lightning or someone was trying to mess with my car while I was parked somewhere. Either way, disconnecting and reconnecting the sensor worked in that case.

If a fluid/filter change doesn't resolve your problem, consider checking the wiring for continuity with a standard ohm meter.


----------



## sleet08 (Sep 1, 2015)

I've never checked a wire's resistance before (n00b). Are the ohms that each wire should read listed anywhere? Or is that now how it works? I have a Bentley but can't seem to find any actual values.


----------



## nsmiller (Jun 26, 2011)

If a wire is good the resistance should be pretty low. The actual value is irrelevant. If you touch the two terminals of a ohm meter together it will read out some very low value. 0.5 Ohms, perhaps. This is the internal resistance of the multimeter. A straight copper wire will generally have pretty close to the same resistance. More importantly, if there is a break you should have infinite resistance aka current cannot flow. The display screen will be the same as if you hold the two terminals apart while not touching anything. If you need further explanation there are lots of youtube videos out there demonstrating continuity testing with a multimeter.


----------



## paddiwack (Jul 28, 2010)

Okay guys, here's my G68 sensor story. It may help someone who finds themselves in a similar situation.

As with most of the posts in this thread, my '99 Beetle would intermittently go into limp mode. Got the same P0720/P0715 codes y'all are seeing, so I figured it couldn't hurt to replace both sensors, Of course the first one was a breeze, but yeah, that G68 is a pain in the ass. Jack up the transmission, take out the mount, etc., etc., you know the drill.

Anyway, finally got all the work done and the car put back together only to find that now instead of being in limp mode intermittently, it was now a permanent feature. And code P0720 will no longer clear using a generic OBD-II scan tool. Well crap.

So yeah, I spend hours looking up wiring diagrams and information about the sensor. While I don't know the actual pin numbering on the G68 connector, I did find the 800-900 ohm resistance on two of the pins, so it seems the sensor itself is okay. Yep, time to open up the dash. That took more time than it should have, as I discovered it was filled with leaves inside so I had to spend a while vacuuming them all out, sheesh.

Finally got to the TCM and got it unplugged. Measured the resistance between the two wires to the sensor and I get an open circuit. Well crap, looks like a wiring issue; must have been exacerbated when I replaced the sensor. I had a hard time trying to physically follow the wires from the TCM to the sensor, so I finally ended up plugging a wire into the sensor end and measuring the end-to-end resistance. As it turns out, both wires are fine, I'm getting a good connection all the way.

What the hell is going on??? Well, I didn't know the pin numbering when I measured the resistance on the sensor, but having to trace the wires, now I do. So I double-check the sensor resistance and guess what? Instead of the resistance being measured across pins 1 and 2 as in the wiring diagram, I'm getting the measurement between pins 2 and 3! What the heck?

Sent a message to the eBay describing the issue, but got no response.

So here's where I'm at; I've got a sensor installed that seems to be functional, but is wired wrong. Mine has the older style square connector and as I'm looking at it, I realize it's symmetrical and the only thing that would keep me from being able to plug it in reversed are the two little ridges on the plug. So what the heck, I went ahead and filed them down and plugged it in backwards.

Guess what? The sensor works perfectly now! Fault code is gone, no longer in limp mode, and no codes coming up on the scan tool. Car shifted a little rough to start with, but after driving it for a few days it's fine now; I figure unplugging the TCM made it have to relearn the transmission.

So the long and the short of it is, I bought a very cheap (like under $14) that is wired backwards. Rather than going out to buy the next more expensive (and presumably correct) sensor, which involves pulling the transmission mount, I filed off the ridges on the side of the sensor plug, allowing me to plug it in reversed from what it should be, and now it works, transmission all fixed.

SMDH


----------



## Mohamed Rashed (8 mo ago)

Please I have the same problem what's your problem solution


----------



## Mohamed Rashed (8 mo ago)

DR.billZ said:


> 2002 Jetta 4 speed auto(not Tiptronic) 2.0L gas 110,000 miles
> Code(s) in photo below taken from VCDS(VagCom). G68 sensor the best place to start? I know that might seem obvious but reading many replies in here is a bit confusing as to the G38, fluid level, ground wires, etc. Or go for ground check first, then G68? I'm assuming(hoping) the other fault codes are due to the G68?
> Physical symptoms. Won't shift out of first until 4,000 rpm and will shift to 3rd only once unless you stop and either shut car off or shift into park and get going again. Will not ever shift into 4th. And it early downshifts just below 2,000 rpm.


Please help what was your problem solution I have the same problem


----------

